# Perisic verso il Tottenham



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2022)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Tottenham avrebbe superato Inter e Juve nella corsa per Perisic. 

La circostanza che farebbe pendere la bilancia verso i londinesi è l'offerta di un triennale a cifre superiori a quelle dell'Inter.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Maggio 2022)

E UNO


----------



## kipstar (27 Maggio 2022)

ciao


----------



## Hellscream (27 Maggio 2022)

Addio Pericic?


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Tottenham avrebbe superato Inter e Juve nella corsa per Perisic.
> 
> La circostanza che farebbe pendere la bilancia verso i londinesi è l'offerta di un triennale a cifre superiori a quelle dell'Inter.



Benissimo. E uno dei loro top.


----------



## ROQ (27 Maggio 2022)

quest'anno è stato immenso, l'unico che si è avvicinato a Theo sulla fascia, ma va per i 34, dubito possa replicare anche solo l'anno prossimo. un triennale a 6 è follia.... ci manca che l'inter grazie a questo "esubero" ci frega pure un Cambiaso sottocosto


----------



## ILMAGO (27 Maggio 2022)

Se l’Inter prende udogie fa un upgrade, anche se vi sembrerà strano sentirlo. Speriamo punti qualche parametro zero trentenne.


----------



## Albijol (27 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Tottenham avrebbe superato Inter e Juve nella corsa per Perisic.
> 
> La circostanza che farebbe pendere la bilancia verso i londinesi è l'offerta di un triennale a cifre superiori a quelle dell'Inter.


Godo. Gosens non vale un'unghia di Perisic


----------



## Igniorante (27 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Tottenham avrebbe superato Inter e Juve nella corsa per Perisic.
> 
> La circostanza che farebbe pendere la bilancia verso i londinesi è l'offerta di un triennale a cifre superiori a quelle dell'Inter.



Scenario credibile, c'è anche Gonde


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Maggio 2022)

Scelta giusta dai, hanno preso Gosens. Più che altro c e da capire in che stato è il tedesco che non gioca da 1 anno.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Tottenham avrebbe superato Inter e Juve nella corsa per Perisic.
> 
> La circostanza che farebbe pendere la bilancia verso i londinesi è l'offerta di un triennale a cifre superiori a quelle dell'Inter.



Bene, senza Perisic le m... perdono molto.


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Godo. Gosens non vale un'unghia di Perisic



Non entro nel merito del valore dei calciatori. Mi limito solamente a dire una cosa, non investi cosi tanto su Gosens per lasciarlo in panchina. Che Peresic facesse le valigie era un'ipotesi molto molto preventivata.


----------



## Djici (27 Maggio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non entro nel merito del valore dei calciatori. Mi limito solamente a dire una cosa, non investi cosi tanto su Gosens per lasciarlo in panchina. Che Peresic facesse le valigie era un'ipotesi molto molto preventivata.


Hai ragione.
l'Inter l'aveva già scaricato.
Anzi l'aveva addirittura mandato in prestito qualche mese fa...
Se lo avessero potuto vendere l'avrebbero già venduto prima.
Nessuno si aspetass3 che facesse una stagione così clamorosa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Tottenham avrebbe superato Inter e Juve nella corsa per Perisic.
> 
> La circostanza che farebbe pendere la bilancia verso i londinesi è l'offerta di un triennale a cifre superiori a quelle dell'Inter.


Giocatore perfetto per Juve (dove sarebbe il nuovo Mandzukic) e Inter.

Bene che vada.


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hai ragione.
> l'Inter l'aveva già scaricato.
> Anzi l'aveva addirittura mandato in prestito qualche mese fa...
> Se lo avessero potuto vendere l'avrebbero già venduto prima.
> Nessuno si aspetass3 che facesse una stagione così clamorosa.



Partiamo dal presupposto che hai detto tu, nessuno si aspettava una stagione del genere. L'Inter non l'ha scaricato, lo volevano tenere ma speravano accettasse condizioni contrattuali (ingaggio, durata, minutaggio) più da giocatore di 34 anni che deve piano piano lasciare spazio al nuovo arrivato: Gosens.


----------



## Djici (27 Maggio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che hai detto tu, nessuno si aspettava una stagione del genere. L'Inter non l'ha scaricato, lo volevano tenere ma speravano accettasse condizioni contrattuali (ingaggio, durata, minutaggio) più da giocatore di 34 anni che deve piano piano lasciare spazio al nuovo arrivato: Gosens.


Passare da titolare a riserva, diminuire l'ingaggio, offrire un contratto corto mi sembra proprio "scaricare".
Che poi tutto questo e stato offerto solo ora, in questo finale di stagione.
L'ha detto direttamente Perisic che era stizzito perché era una mancanza di rispetto volere parlare di prolungare il contratto solo ora.

Per me lo volevano lasciare andare a zero.
Era quello il piano iniziale.
Hanno comprato il sostituto.
Doveva andarsene come Vidal Sanchez...
Invece è stato super determinante.


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Passare da titolare a riserva, diminuire l'ingaggio, offrire un contratto corto mi sembra proprio "scaricare".
> Che poi tutto questo e stato offerto solo ora, in questo finale di stagione.
> L'ha detto direttamente Perisic che era stizzito perché era una mancanza di rispetto volere parlare di prolungare il contratto solo ora.
> 
> ...



Beh si se vogliamo ragionare sul pensiero di settembre scorso, ma anche di dicembre ti dico si, l'idea era andasse via a zero...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2022)

*Di Marzio: Perisic ha detto sì al Tottenham. Nelle prossime ore l'ufficialità.*


----------



## alexpozzi90 (28 Maggio 2022)

Questo è forte, Gosens non è equivalente come prestazioni, ne prenderanno un altro, ma da "tier panchina", quelli forti come Perisic costano dai 30M in su. D'altro canto, han fatto bene, già proporre 5M più bonus a un 33enne era follia, di più non potevano.


----------



## ROQ (28 Maggio 2022)

6 mln x 3 anni è una follia a un prossimo 34enne che quest'anno ha fatto la stagione della vita, ma non so se possa replicarsi


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Maggio 2022)

Le melme schifose che ci prendevano in giro per merdanoglu e dollar via a zero ora non dicono niente? 

Gosens non vale manco un unghia di Perisic, non scherziamo. 

Le melme perdono un toro a livello fisico, che corre come un demonio, un calciatore esperto e da non sottovalutare uno molto tecnico totalmente ambidestro.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Perisic ha detto sì al Tottenham. Nelle prossime ore l'ufficialità.*


ma perisic non fu mandato in prestito al bayer perche secondo conte non era adatto a fare l'esterno nel 3-5-2?


----------



## mandraghe (29 Maggio 2022)

*L'edizione odierna della Gazzetta scrive che l'Inter punta a sostituire il croato con l'ex Juve Bernardeschi.*


----------



## mark (29 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *L'edizione odierna della Gazzetta scrive che l'Inter punta a sostituire il croato con l'ex Juve Bernardeschi.*


Sarebbe poesia.


----------



## Prealpi (29 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *L'edizione odierna della Gazzetta scrive che l'Inter punta a sostituire il croato con l'ex Juve Bernardeschi.*


Sarebbe l'apoteosi


----------



## Giangy (29 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *L'edizione odierna della Gazzetta scrive che l'Inter punta a sostituire il croato con l'ex Juve Bernardeschi.*


Magari, così non lo accostano più ha noi questa ballerina.


----------



## kekkopot (29 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *L'edizione odierna della Gazzetta scrive che l'Inter punta a sostituire il croato con l'ex Juve Bernardeschi.*


Sarebbe uno spettacolo.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *L'edizione odierna della Gazzetta scrive che l'Inter punta a sostituire il croato con l'ex Juve Bernardeschi.*



Sarebbe un bel passo avanti


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2022)

L'intervarista medio sarà basito: ma come?
Perché?
Eppure siamo belli , ricchi , ingiocabili.


----------



## Kayl (29 Maggio 2022)

Quella di Bernardeschi è una sparata ridicola e Marotta non è ritardato. Hanno già speso e molto per Gosens proprio per rimpiazzare Perisic, non daranno mai quei soldi più commissioni per un panchinaro.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Quella di Bernardeschi è una sparata ridicola e Marotta non è ritardato. Hanno già speso e molto per Gosens proprio per rimpiazzare Perisic, non daranno mai quei soldi più commissioni per un panchinaro.


Gosens però con perisic ci azzecca nulla.
Gosens è giocatore da palla nello spazio e non nei piedi.
Riempie bene l'area e chiude sul secondo palo ma l'inter dalla parte di perisic sfondava sul lato forte .
Gosens è giocatore da lato debole .

Può fare quello che fa darmian e forse Dumfries ma mai mai mai quello che faceva il croato.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Maggio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Le melme schifose che ci prendevano in giro per merdanoglu e dollar via a zero ora non dicono niente?
> 
> Gosens non vale manco un unghia di Perisic, non scherziamo.
> 
> Le melme perdono un toro a livello fisico, che corre come un demonio, un calciatore esperto e da non sottovalutare uno molto tecnico totalmente ambidestro.



Vabbè,ma loro (forse) hanno perso a 0€ un 34enne.
Noi in 12 mesi abbiamo perso un 22enne,un 24enne e due 27enni.
Tutti calciatori che avrebbero avuto mercato e fatto incassare soldoni alla società.

Comunque se non dovessero rilanciare,fanno anche bene.
Come si può offrire un triennale a 6M ad un 34enne ?
Ha fatto una stagione incredibile,ma sono sempre 6M per un giocatore che potrebbe aver disputato l'ultima stagione ad alti livelli


----------



## Kayl (29 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gosens però con perisic ci azzecca nulla.
> Gosens è giocatore da palla nello spazio e non nei piedi.
> Riempie bene l'area e chiude sul secondo palo ma l'inter dalla parte di perisic sfondava sul lato forte .
> Gosens è giocatore da lato debole .
> ...


dovranno cambiare impostazione di gioco ma resta il fatto che non spendi certe cifre per un giocatore che vuoi panchinare. E Bernardeschi non può far quello che fa perisic, è già tanto che giochi ancora a calcio.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> dovranno cambiare impostazione di gioco ma resta il fatto che non spendi certe cifre per un giocatore che vuoi panchinare. E Bernardeschi non può far quello che fa perisic, è già tanto che giochi ancora a calcio.


Se l'inter dovesse giocare con Dumfries e goosens come quinti di fatto perderebbe molte delle peculiarità tattiche attuali.

L'inter mantiene ancora una buona qualità in mediana ed è solida dietro.


Concordo con te su Bernardeschi ma quando hai poca liquidità in molti optano per i p0.

Ovviamente gli unici increduli sono i loro tifosi perché non hanno minimamente capito in che condizioni versano e non accettano di perdere giocatori..


----------



## Goro (29 Maggio 2022)

Gosens è stato per più di due anni l'esterno a 5 più forte della serie A e ha trovato spazio in nazionale tedesca, è calato e poi sparito con l'infortunio ma a mio parere non va assolutamente sottovalutato come giocatore, se ritorova continuità credo sarà nuovamente uno dei migliori su quella fascia in italia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Maggio 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Gosens è stato per più di due anni l'esterno a 5 più forte della serie A e ha trovato spazio in nazionale tedesca, è calato e poi sparito con l'infortunio ma a mio parere non va assolutamente sottovalutato come giocatore, se ritorova continuità credo sarà nuovamente uno dei migliori su quella fascia in italia.


pero gioca diversamente da perisic, gosens attacca il secondo palo, si imbuca, va via all'avversario con la corsa, perisic ti creava superiorità numerica col drigling, poi di testa si faceva valere


----------



## alexpozzi90 (29 Maggio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Quella di Bernardeschi è una sparata ridicola e Marotta non è ritardato. Hanno già speso e molto per Gosens proprio per rimpiazzare Perisic, non daranno mai quei soldi più commissioni per un panchinaro.


Mah, oddio, a parte che lo prese lui alla Juve, oltretutto prendere parametri zero e/o giocatori esperti è esattamente il modus operandi di occhio di falco.


----------



## Kayl (29 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Mah, oddio, a parte che lo prese lui alla Juve, oltretutto prendere parametri zero e/o giocatori esperti è esattamente il modus operandi di occhio di falco.


quando lo prese sembrava molto promettente, ora è un impotente che si sente Rocco Siffredi che scambia gli sbadigli per gemiti e i conati per orgasmi.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (29 Maggio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> quando lo prese sembrava molto promettente, ora è un impotente che si sente Rocco Siffredi che scambia gli sbadigli per gemiti e i conati per orgasmi.


Marotta è lo stesso di Kolarov, Sanchez, Vidal (li avrà anche voluti Conte, ma lui lo ha avallati), ecc...gente che ruba lo stipendio praticamente. Se devono fare parametri zero a meno di non vendere, non è che ci siano tanti esterni in giro.


----------

